# campfire duck



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I made some camp fire duck today was great

1. make fire
2.pluck a duck
3.put chopped apples in the cavity
4. rap with foil
5 barry it in coals(helps to have a keyhole fire)
6. cook for 10-30 min
7. push it out with a stick


----------

